

Github is registered through GoDaddy - 501spadina
http://www.whois.com/whois/github.com

======
DigitalSea
And I've been thinking this whole time that Github were registered through a
more elitist and upmarket domain registrar, haha. In all seriousness though,
considering all of the mayhem a little while ago with GoDaddy supporting SOPA
and the CEO being caught killing an elephant in Zimbabwe I am surprised that
Github didn't move domain registrars when the uproar was in full-swing. Maybe
the chance of downtime was too much for them to risk.

------
snoonan
I hope this post hits the front page. It will give GitHub a chance to publicly
correct the oversight and do the right thing.

------
magicarp
April fools!

~~~
cheese1756
Not with a last updated date of August 22, 2011, unfortunately.

------
Trapick
So?

------
skurmedel
This is really important.

